# Anonymous Bomber



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Checked the mail on lunch like usual. All was fine so, I head to the door and, there's a brown box sitting on the porch. I know I didn't order anything.....

Here's how it went down...

I have my suspicions. Thanks @Yukoner. Hope you get above freezing soon so, you can enjoy more outdoor time.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I recognize that 14 inch Ghurka anywhere..

Nice hit again @Yukoner

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

That's so cool!


----------



## jw13 (Jun 29, 2016)

Awesome stuff @Yukoner!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I recognize that 14 inch Ghurka anywhere..
> 
> Nice hit again @Yukoner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


That's what she said.... Couldn't resist.

Nice bomb!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great hit on a very deserving brother!


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Great Bomb from another generous BOTL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well deserved and super generous. Sweet hit @Yukoner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn @Yukoner you've really been at it lately. Good job!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Boom! 
Another one bites the dust.

Nice blast @Yukoner


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I recognize that 14 inch Ghurka anywhere..
> 
> Nice hit again @Yukoner
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Too easy


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Thank you bro!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

hahahaha that's a great meme. No worries, just spreading the cigar love around ! (Except that damn Gurkha. I wish they'd stop putting those in the samplers)


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice hit @Yukoner - the iceman cometh !


----------

